# Giro Stage 2 - 209k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*Wiggo* strutted his stuff taking the rose, but Evans had a good showing as well, tying with a relatively unknown American. 

Still on Dutch soil, many believe Rabobank will be gunning for a stage victory. But don't forget about the two "climbs" along the way. Including a long bridge, where winds may split the group apert. This is the best chance for a split to form, or helping a group already away to dig more time into the group.

I see Efimkin trying an early break, but blowing up with about 20k to go. He has tenacity, but also the luck of Voeckler...Sky will want to make it two in a row, but Greipel hopes to put his legs where his mouth is.

But i'm gonna go with Rocket Robbie. Just for old time's sake.

(edited because for some moronic reason I continue to confuse wiggo and millar in my piddly little brain.)


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Millar???


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Rabobank to work hard for Graeme Brown. But Greipel to have too much speed.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought Wiggins won the TT yesterday? :idea:


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Henderson to win and keep the maglia rosa with Team Sky.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm going with McEwen as well...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

will anyone be left standing to win with all the crashes going on...


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

These roads are so narrow.

Listening to the Universal broadcast, one of the guys names is GoGo???


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Sojourneyman said:


> These roads are so narrow.


Also the map looks like there are turns and sharp corners every km.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

this link if working great for me.....you can read all the names and captions

http://www.vshare.tv/live/242722/Fredje1/1


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Sojourneyman said:


> These roads are so narrow.
> 
> Listening to the Universal broadcast, one of the guys names is GoGo???


it's Todd golgoski( or something like that). I didn't care for him last year, and not so much this year. I wikipediaed him and he has some palmares, it just doesn't translate to commentating. I guess he used to do some live race announcing, so he should have experience. It just doesn't come off the way you think it would. 

The other guy fills time pretty well, and tries to get gogo to loosen up (like ribbing him about not being chosen to be the TT model and mantioning the word on the street is he still shaves his legs), but gogo doesn't seem to play along. 

Kudos to universal for showing them in the studio. I don't think they mentioned they weren't in Italy, but it's a step.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Those crowds are huge


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I knew the roads were gonna be small and filled with furniture, but wow. The roads look as wide as the bike paths they ride next to. 

And I love watching the specators riding next to the pros on the paths.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

corner in the last 200 meters. sounds like it will be a fight for the hole like in cross. 

farrar went down? Rats. I always expect to see wrecks early in the giro, but the roads/furniture isn't helping.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ouch. Big Ouch. And again.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Goodness, sucks to see the race affected so much by crashes.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Tyler might get pink!

Im pretty sure he's got it.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

way to go big TF!!! Nice, Nice, Nice!!! Bellissimo !!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Garmin FINALLY gets it right!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Where did G. come from? Close but no seegar.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Marc said:


> Where did G. come from? Close but no seegar.


He was several riders back, had to open up early. He'll surely get in a win or two before the race is out


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

That was Matthew Goss in second, not Greipl...


----------



## ncsu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cunego Drafting?*

So, I thought drafting (behind cars) was strictly forbidden. Late in the race I saw Cunego drafting right behind a car, passing other racers. What's with that?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Sojourneyman said:


> That was Matthew Goss in second, not Greipl...


I was wondering. I ain't too impressed with this commentating crew. Video coverage tends to be fairly good-but they're chatting and summing up the race instead of what is actually happening at precisely the wrong times.

They also don't know what the difference is between a "crash" and actual "carnage". Lots of folks eating the pave today, but I only saw road rash/blood once on film.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Evans in pink by one second, weird.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Will be interesting tomorrow.

If Farrar contests the sprint, he will likely end up in pink. Looking at the top 10, nobody else there is going to beat him in a sprint, or even let alone contest the sprint. The only thing that could derail him now would probably be a mechanical or a crash that causes him to miss out on the sprint finish entirely.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Great finish!


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

weltyed said:


> corner in the last 200 meters. sounds like it will be a fight for the hole like in cross.
> 
> farrar went down? Rats. I always expect to see wrecks early in the giro, but the roads/furniture isn't helping.


They could have avoided a lot of the narrower roads and let the course run on roads without all that furniture but I guess when it comes to the Giro scenery is more important than safety. Quite a few crashes happened on straight two lane roads though.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

This is why I love the Giro. Great stuff. Nice work TF! & Garmin!


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Marc said:


> I was wondering. I ain't too impressed with this commentating crew. Video coverage tends to be fairly good-but they're chatting and summing up the race instead of what is actually happening at precisely the wrong times.
> 
> They also don't know what the difference is between a "crash" and actual "carnage". Lots of folks eating the pave today, but I only saw road rash/blood once on film.


Yeah, kind of a bummer they are in a studio in California versus on the ground at the tour. Makes me want Frankie Andreu.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow- what a dangerous route- can't imagine the rider's aren't really pissed off- just flat dangerous to run 198 riders on some of those roads- The Giro mgmt. just doesn't get it- obviously the Milan fiasco last year has completely faded from memory- guess it should be good news for the TOC cause at some point anyone peaking for the Tour just says no thanks to the Giro-


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

The giro is always my favorite. Such a great race. 
I think Tyler can wear pink here. But the above poster that says he won't be contested is mistaken.
Griepel is a monster, and without a turn in the last 500m, he'll be right there, bangin elbows with Tyler, with Pettacchi artfully snagging a flat day.. 
Cadel will be hoping to heck that tyler takes pink. I think Cadel wants to sit back, be anonomous for all but the last 3-4 days. this is way, way too soon.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

great stage today...the carnage was crazy


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

The vuelta had the same crap last year. starting in holland, or belgium, causing havoc in the early days. Its just the way it is, and I don't think these guys taking part in such an event are fearful of it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jhamlin38 said:


> The giro is always my favorite. Such a great race.
> I think Tyler can wear pink here. But the above poster that says he won't be contested is mistaken.
> Griepel is a monster, and without a turn in the last 500m, he'll be right there, bangin elbows with Tyler, with Pettacchi artfully snagging a flat day..
> Cadel will be hoping to heck that tyler takes pink. I think Cadel wants to sit back, be anonomous for all but the last 3-4 days. this is way, way too soon.


He won't be contested by any of the guys in the top 10 currently. Nobody that much of a danger within 10-12 seconds. So, even with a second or third place, the time bonus will likely put him in pink.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jhamlin38 said:


> Cadel will be hoping to heck that tyler takes pink. I think Cadel wants to sit back, be anonomous for all but the last 3-4 days. this is way, way too soon.


The pink jersey during the first week isn't a huge deal in the big scope of things. Tomorrow's pan flat course and sprint should be enough to get someone like Farrar the jersey for a day or so. With the TTT coming up, it'll be interesting to see how things end up for this week and overall. The TTT looks pretty straight forward and minimal cornering. Looks like one big false flat.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a gray area, and it happens all the time. Riders off the back leap frog from car to car and as long as they don't stay behind one car too long, the officials look the other way. Especially when it's a star like Cunego doing it. They don't call traveling on Lebron, either.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

some of the crashes


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

last 10mins of stage.....


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry for being so dense - I caught a little of the Giro online before church this morning but what do you guys mean by the furniture in the road?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Sorry for being so dense - I caught a little of the Giro online before church this morning but what do you guys mean by the furniture in the road?


curbs and pylons and signage and everything. Where Farrar crashed there was just a slight curb in the middle of the road. Contrary to the French roads which look wide and open, these looked very tight and very cluttered, at times looking more like a crit course than anything.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Sorry for being so dense - I caught a little of the Giro online before church this morning but what do you guys mean by the furniture in the road?


Traffic islands, speed bumps, concrete things.....


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Why does Farrar have two different shoes on? Does he have an injury?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mootsie said:


> Traffic islands, speed bumps, concrete things.....


I should sponsor a grand tour, and have a 200 person opening stage on a sidewalk. It would be dramatic.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Why does Farrar have two different shoes on? Does he have an injury?


i think he had a malfunction because at some point after the crash he took off the shoe and put it back on again while riding.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Sojourneyman said:


> curbs and pylons and signage and everything. Where Farrar crashed there was just a slight curb in the middle of the road. Contrary to the French roads which look wide and open, these looked very tight and very cluttered, at times looking more like a crit course than anything.



Thanks, that's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure.


----------

